# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  Customizable message box

## sridharavijay

This is a customizable message box. you can add your own images, fonts ... You can go ahead and modify the sources to make it more versatile... (dont ask for images like "?",  "!","X" ).. I lost them

License Information
*******************************
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VJMessagebox IS DISTRIBUTED AS IS WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY TO 
MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNES FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE OR ANY 
OTHER WARRANTY IMPLIED OR EXPRESSED. THE AUTHOR WILL NOT BE 
RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DATA LOSS, PROFIT LOSS, DAMAGES IN ANY FORM 
BY USING OR MIS USING THIS SOFTWARE.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Use of this Software
-----------------------------
This control is distributed for free. So the user is entitled to use it as long as he wishes without any royalty or registration fee. But the user agrees to use this software at his own risk
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Thanks 
Vijay S

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (submitted: 05-28-2004) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------

